# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  चैंपियंस ट्राफी -2013, फाइनल मैच ( इंडिया वि.इंग्लेंड)

## ingole

*चैंपियंस ट्राफी -2013, फाइनल मैच ( इंडिया वि.इंग्लेंड)

२३ जून २०१३ 

एजबेस्टन , बर्मिम्ग्हम 


*

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों , हम सभी जानते हैं की इंडिया और इंग्लेंड दोनों ही चेम्पियांस ट्राफी के फाइनल में पहुँच चुके हैं और आज उन दोनों के बीच फाइनल मैच है. इंडिया और इंग्लेंड दोनों ने ही अभी तक एक भी बार ये ट्रोफी नहीं जीती है इसलिए दोनों की ही  भरपूर कोशिश रहेगी की हर हाल में इसको जीतना है. वैसे इंडिया इससे पहले एक बार श्रीलंका के साथ इसका संयुक्त विजेता रह चुका है.*

----------


## ingole

*सबसे पहले आज दोनों टीमों का परिचय हो जाए :

**इंडिया :** शिखर धवन, रोहित शर्मा , विराट कोहली, दिनेश कार्तिक, सुरेश रैना, एम् एस धोनी(कप्तान एंड विकेटकीपर),रवीन्द्  र जडेजा , आर आश्विन , भुवनेश्वर कुमार,इशांत शर्मा , उमेश यादव*

----------


## nirsha

यहाँ लाइव review होने जा रहा है क्या

----------


## ingole

*इंग्लेंड : 

**एलिस्तियर कुक( कप्तान ) , इयान बेल,स्टुअर्ट ब्रोड , ब्रेसनन , जेम्स एंडरसन , जे ट्रेडविल ,जे बटलर(विकेटकीपर) ,रवि बोपारा ,इयोंन मॉर्गन ,जे रूट, जोनाथन ट्रोट*

----------


## ingole

> यहाँ लाइव review होने जा रहा है क्या


 जी हाँ निरशा जी , यहा पर आँखों देखा हाल सुनाया जा रहा है ..

----------


## ingole

*आज के मैच के अम्पायर हैं 

१- कुमार धर्मसेना ( श्रीलंका )
२- आर जे टकर ( आस्ट्र्रेलिया )

टी वी अम्पायर - बी एन जे ओक्संफोर्ड ( आस्ट्रेलिया )

मैच रेफरी - रंजन मधुगले ( श्रीलंका )
रिजर्व अम्पायर - अलीम दार ( पाकिस्तान )*

----------


## ashwanimale

अयं, इण्डिया का कोई नहीं ??

----------


## ashwanimale

मैच शुरू नहीं हुआ|/ ?

----------


## ingole

*टॉस :
**

दोनों टीमों के कप्तान और संजय मांजरेकर ग्राउंड के बीचोबीच गए और संजय ने दोनों कप्तानो का इंटरवियु लिया.
कुक : इंडिया अभी तक अविजित रही है लेकिन हम उस पर दवाब बनाने की पूरी कोशिश करेंगे .

टॉस उछला गया .

धोनी : टेल 
(लेकिन दुर्भाग्य से हेड आया और इंडिया टॉस हार गया )

कुक: वी विल फील्ड फर्स्ट.

धोनी: आज का टॉस काफी महत्वपूर्ण था , अगर हम टॉस जीत पाते तो हम भी पहले बौलिंग ही करते.*

----------


## ingole

*एक समय पर कप्तानी के दावेदार माने जाने वाले दिनेश कार्तिक को आज कुछ कर दिखाने का मौक़ा मिला था लेकिन वो कुछ ख़ास नहीं कर सके और १२वे ओवर में एक आसन सा केच देकर वापिस लौट गए . उनको ट्रेडविल की गेंद पर मॉर्गन ने केच किया. कार्तिक ने कुल ६ रन बनाये , १० गेंदों का सामना और उन्होंने एक भी चौका या छक्का नहीं लगाया.*

----------


## ingole

*इसके बाद शुरू हुआ १३ के अशुभ अंक वाला रवि बोपारा का वो ओवर जो की इस मैच का सबसे सफल और किफायती ओवर कहा जा सकता था ( अगर इंग्लेंड जीतती तो !)
इस ओवर की दूसरी  गेंद पर रैना और छटवी गेंद पर कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धोनी आउट हुए. इसकी बाद इंडिया टीम का स्कोर हो गया था. १३ ओवर की समाप्ति पर ५ विकेट पर ६६ रन. इंग्लेंड की तरफ से ये एकमात्र मेडन ओवर था.*

----------


## ingole

*इसके बाद विराट कोहली और रवीन्द्र जडेजा ने भारतीय टीम की डूबती नैया के लिए तारण हार की भूमिका निभायी और ३३ गेंदों पर ४७ रन की साझेदारी करके टीम का स्कोर १०० के पार पहुंचाया. ये जोड़ी १९वेइन ओवर की तीसरी गेंद पर तब टूटी जब विराट कोहली एंडरसन की एक गेंद को बौन्दरी के बाहर भेजने के चक्कर में रवि बोपारा को केच थमा बैठे. इस तरह से रवि बोपारा हर तरफ से भारतीय टीम के विध्वंसक साबित हुए.

कोहली ने 34 गेंदों पर  43 रन बनाए , उन्होंने एक छक्का और चार चौके लगाए. भारतीय टीम की तरफ से किसी खिलाड़ी का ये सर्वाधिक स्कोर था.*

----------


## ingole

*रवीन्द्र जडेजा ने भी अपनी शैली के अनुरूप खेल दिखाया और ३३ रन बनाए, उन्होंने २५ गेंदों का सामना किया और दो चौके और दो छक्के लगाए. 
इस तरह से भारतीय टीम का स्कोर २० ओवर की समाप्ति पर सात विकेट पर १२९ रन तक पहुंचा. अंतिम आउट होने वाले खिलाड़ी थे रविचंद्रन आश्विन , जो की आखिरी ओवर में जडेजा को स्ट्राइक देने के चक्कर में रन आउट हुए.*

----------


## ingole

*इस तरह से इंग्लेंड टीम को २० ओवर में १३० रन का लक्ष्य मिला जो की ६.५० के औसत से आराम से प्राप्त किया जा सकता था, लेकिन ऐसा नहीं हो सका , आगे के विवरण से ये साफ़ पता चल जाएगा.*

----------


## ingole

*इंग्लेंड टीम की शुरुआत भी अच्छी नहीं रही और दुसरे ओवर में ही कप्तान कुक उमेश यादव की एक गेंद पर चकमा खा गए और पहली स्लिप में खड़े आश्विन के हाथों में एक आसन सा केच थमा दिया. और इंग्लेंड का स्कोर हो गया. एक विकेट के नुक्सान पर तीन रन.*

----------


## ingole

*कुक की जगह लेने आये जोनाथान ट्रोट ने काफी खुलकर खेला , लेकिन वो ज्यादा देर तक टिक नहीं सके और आश्विन की एक लेग साइड में जा रही वाईड बाल  पर धोनी के हाथों स्टम्प आउट हो गए.*

----------


## ingole

*६ ओवर की समाप्ति पर इंग्लेंड का स्कोर था दो विकेट पर ३० रन.*

----------


## ingole

*इसके बाद इंग्लेंड के दो विकेट और जल्दी जल्दी गिरे, 7.4 ओवर में रूट सिर्फ सात रन बनाकर आउट हुए, उन्हें आश्विन की गेंद पर इशांत शर्मा ने केच किया.उस समय इंग्लेंड का स्कोर था चालीस रन, थोड़ी देर बाद इयान बेल जो की काफी देर से जमे हुए थे ,जडेजा की गेंद पर स्टंप हुए. हालांकि ये निर्णय थर्ड अम्पायर ने किया था फिर भी बेल इस फैसले से खुश नजर नहीं आ रहे थे. इयान बेल ने १६ गेंदों पर १३ रन बनाए, उन्होंने एक चौका भी लगाया .*

----------


## ingole

*४६ रन पर चार विकेट गिरने के बाद लग रहा था की अब मैच इंडिया  की पकड़ में है लेकिन भारत के मंसूबों पर पानी फिरता नजर आया जब रवि बोपारा और इयोंन मॉर्गन ने जमकर खेलना चालु किया, एक समय पर लगने लगा की अब मैच भारत की पकड़ से बाहर हो गया है.*

----------


## ingole

*17 ओवर की समाप्ति पर इंग्लेंड का स्कोर था चार विकेट पर १०२ रन. अब उनको जीतने के लिए अठारह गेंदों पर सिर्फ २८ रनों की जरुरत थी. लग रहा था की अब ये ट्रोफी हाथ से निकला चुकी है क्यूंकि रवि बोपारा और मॉर्गन दोनों ही चौके और छक्के लगाने से नहीं चुक रहे थे,काफी देर से पिच पर रहने के कारण दोनों की नजरें जम  चुकी थी और इनसे पार पार पाना भारत के लिए बहुत बड़ी चुनौती बन गया था.*

----------


## ingole

*कप्तान धोनी के पास इस समय बोलर के काफी विकल्प थे ,
---उमेश यादव जिन्होंने अपने दो ओवरों में सिर्फ १० रन दिए थे और एक विकेट लिया था.
---आर अश्विन जिन्होंने अपने तीन ओवरों में सिर्फ ६ रन दिए थे और दो विकेट लिए थे.
---रवीन्द्र जडेजा जिन्होंने अपने तीन ओवर में २० रन दिए थे और एक विकेट लिया था. 
इशांत शर्मा इस समय उपर्युक्त विकल्प नहीं लग रहे थे क्यूंकि इन्होने अपने तीन ओवर में अब तक २७ रन दिए थे और एक भी विकेट नहीं मिला था .*

----------


## ingole

*17th ओवर में जब धोनी ने इशांत शर्मा को गेंद थमाई तो लगा की शायद ये गलत फैसला साबित होगा, क्यूंकि एक तो इशांत की काफी धुनाई हो रही थी और उनको अभी तक विकेट भी नहीं मिला था. इससे एक बार ये भी लगा की क्या ये मैच फिक्स तो नहीं है, इन संभावनाओं को बल तब मिला जब ओवर की पहली ही गेंद पर इयों मॉर्गन ने एक छक्का जड़ दिया, अब इंग्लेंड को जीत के लिए सिर्फ २२ रनों की जरुरत थी वो भी सिर्फ १७ गेंदों पर.*

----------


## ingole

*अठारहवें ओवर की दूसरी गेंद** -- ऑफ़ साइड में काफी वाईड, इंग्लेंड को फ्री में एक रन मिला , दर्शकों ने और प्रसंस्कों ने इशांत को जी भर के कोसा.
अब इंग्लेंड को सिर्फ २१ रनों की जरुरत थी वो भी सिर्फ १७ गेंदों पर.*

----------


## ingole

*अठारहवें ओवर की तीसरी गेंद -- पिछली गेंद का रिपीट टेलीकास्ट , ऑफ़साइड में वाईड की लाइन के ऊपर से निकली , अम्पायर ने वाईड का सिग्नल दिया. दर्शकों का गुस्सा सातवं आसमान पर !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

अब इंग्लेंड को सिर्फ २० रनों की जरुरत थी, और उसके बाद १७ गेंदें अभी बाकी थी..*

----------


## ingole

*इसके बाद इशांत शर्मा ने जो दो लगातार गेंदे फेंकी , वो दरअसल मैच का टर्निंग पॉइंट साबित हुयी 

एक गेंद पर इयों मॉर्गन आउट हुए ( आश्विन ने कैच किया)
दूसरी गेंद पर बोपारा आउट हुय्र (फिर से आश्विन ने कैच किया )*

----------


## ingole

*अब इंग्लेंड के दोने जमे हुए बल्लेबाज जा चुके थे और स्कोर हो गया था. छः विकेट के नुक्सान पर १११ रन . अब इंग्लेंड को जीत के लिए दो ओवर में १५ रनों की दरकार थी.*

----------


## ingole

*१९ वें ओवर में बोलिंग करने आये रवीन्द्र जडेजा जो की सर के नाम से फेमस हो चुके हैं ... उन्होंने अपनी शैली के अनुरूप बौलिंग की ,१९ वें ओवर में सिर्फ चार रन बने और दो और खिलाड़ी पवेलियन लौट गए , बटलर को जडेजा ने क्लीन बोल्ड किया , जबकि ब्रेस्नान रन आउट हुए. अब इंग्लेंड का स्कोर हो गया था आठ विकेट पर ११५ रन.*

----------


## ingole

*आखिरी ओवर में इंग्लेंड को जीत के लिए १५ रनों की दरकार थी , और कप्तान धोनी ने आश्विन को गेंद थमाई . सामने थे स्टुअर्ट ब्रॉड जिन्होंने ओवर की दूसरी गेंद पर एक चौका जमाया. 
बाद में तीन  गेंदों पर ५ रन और जोड़े.*

----------


## ingole

*अब मैच की आखिरी गेंद फेंकी जानी थी , ट्रेडविल गेंद का सामना कर रहे थे ,और इंग्लेंड को मैच जीतने के लिए ६ रनों की जरुरत थी. धोनी ने आश्विन को इशारा किया की वो लेफ्ट हेंड के बल्लेबाज ट्रेडविल के लिए लेफ्ट में गेंद फेंके.*

----------


## ingole

*आश्विन ने गेंद फेंकी .....

बल्लेबाज ने बेट घुमाया ...

अरे ये क्या !!!!!!!!!!

गेंद तो काफी धीमी थी . और बल्ले से उसका कोई संपर्क नहीं हुआ !!!!!!!!

गेंद जाकर धोनी के ग्लोब्ज से टकराई और धोनी ने अपने दोनों हाथ ऊपर करके उछलते हुए एक फिरकी लगाई ....*

----------


## ingole

*सारे खिलाड़ी दौड़ पड़े .. विराट कोहली ने एक स्टम्प उखाड़ लिया .... 

दर्शकों के शोर से पूरा स्टेडियम गूँज उठा ..

और इंडिया टीम बन गयी चेम्पियनों का चेम्पियन*

----------


## ashwanimale

मैंने तो मैच नहीं देखा इस सूत्र की वजह से यही से मजा लिया, शुक्रिया साथियों, शुक्रिया इंगोले

----------


## Vrinda

Awsome super exciting match, i lovd it, thank u ingole ji, daftr me hone k kaaran mene match miss kia, par apke dvara kia varnan kabile taarif hai dhnyavad

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*o तेरी ,,,,,,,यहा तो मेच चल रहा हे*

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> *सारे खिलाड़ी दौड़ पड़े .. विराट कोहली ने एक स्टम्प उखाड़ लिया .... 
> 
> दर्शकों के शोर से पूरा स्टेडियम गूँज उठा ..
> 
> और इंडिया टीम बन गयी चेम्पियनों का चेम्पियन*


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

:564: :Tiranga:

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> *सारे खिलाड़ी दौड़ पड़े .. विराट कोहली ने एक स्टम्प उखाड़ लिया .... 
> 
> दर्शकों के शोर से पूरा स्टेडियम गूँज उठा ..
> 
> और इंडिया टीम बन गयी चेम्पियनों का चेम्पियन*


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

:564: :Tiranga:

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों , इसके बाद से चैम्पियंस ट्रोफी का आयोजन हमेशा के लिए बंद कर दिया गया है, इस ट्रोफी का यह आखिरी मैच साबित हुआ.*

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> *दोस्तों , इसके बाद से चैम्पियंस ट्रोफी का आयोजन हमेशा के लिए बंद कर दिया गया है, इस ट्रोफी का यह आखिरी मैच साबित हुआ.*


क्यों भइये???????????

----------

